# peeling away inbetween my toes?!?



## wildboy860 (Jun 10, 2009)

so.. I was at a festival and I wore the same socks for like 3 days in a row and they got all sweaty and shit and then a few days later when I went to shower I noticed that the skin inbetween my toes had started to peel away. anyone know what this is or what I could do?


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 10, 2009)

maybe its just a type of blister? i dont think it would be anything that harmful


----------



## finn (Jun 10, 2009)

Widerstand's got it, most likely athlete's foot. Clean it up, treat with antifungals (maybe a strong astringent for a few days before the antifungals) for a week or two, while wearing clean socks. The rest of you must not get out that much.


----------



## Angela (Jun 11, 2009)

This doesn't even sound like athlete's foot unless it's itching. Just scrape off the stuff between your toes and it'll be fine. This is basically the same thing that happens if you soak your feet for awhile in water, the upper layer of skin kinda schlufs off. Don't worry it's not harmful at all.


----------



## the apollonia infinity (Jun 11, 2009)

so you should pee on it, really urine cures anything external on the skin. if you are uncomfortable with your fluids just rub some tea tree oil, that will also work. i guess its just a choice weather you want a stinky urine bum foot, or a stinking hippie oil foot.


----------



## finn (Jun 11, 2009)

Angela said:


> This doesn't even sound like athlete's foot unless it's itching. Just scrape off the stuff between your toes and it'll be fine. This is basically the same thing that happens if you soak your feet for awhile in water, the upper layer of skin kinda schlufs off. Don't worry it's not harmful at all.



I hadn't thought of the possibility that someone would ask about that if it weren't painful/raw or itchy or uncomfortable in some way...


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah, thats why i just assumed blisters of some sort...i wasnt sure if it was itchy or painful or anything


----------



## wartomods (Jun 11, 2009)

it is caused probably because you have wet feets


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jun 12, 2009)

What are some good home remedies for athlete's foot?


----------



## kai (Jun 12, 2009)

if you got ocean (or any salt water) to soak your feet in it's good, tea tree oil, pissing on your feet and oil of oregano all work well for me.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 12, 2009)

yeoump! it's athletes foot. AH! I hate it when that happens man, I get a red rash and it dries up then peels away it fuckin sucks ass I just soaked it in warm sea salt water and put lotion on.


----------



## finn (Jun 12, 2009)

Technically, tea tree oil/piss/salt water don't really kill the fungi all that well, they repress it enough so that your body can fight it off better, but if it gets in too deep and too long, then you'll have to get the store bought stuff to kill it. So if you catch it quickly, home remedies should work, but otherwise any store bought stuff should work as long as you are consistent and diligent about applying it. This is the reason why medical studies are not too keen on the home remedies, they only test on pretty advanced cases.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been rubbing oil from garlic cloves and soaking my foot in hot salt water and the nasty has cleared up almost completely. I highly suggest it; hasn't been long enough to tell if it's gone for good, but the garlic stops the itching immediately.


----------



## bote (Jun 21, 2009)

not knocking the home remedies, but as an off and on sufferer of swamp foot with the skin of the irish, I say save yourself the pain and go get some antifungal ointment and apply diligently for the prescribed week or two, then get 12 pairs of socks and take them with you everywhere you go and keep your feet good, or at least get some talcum powder, like goldbond or what have you, the smoke jumpers special, and keep your feet dry. Because trust me, you do not want to let skin problems drag on.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 21, 2009)

can peroxide be magical in this situation aswell ?


----------



## finn (Jun 23, 2009)

wartomods said:


> can peroxide be magical in this situation aswell ?



Peroxide works by bombarding whatever it contacts with oxygen as a free radical, so while it can suppress ringworm, because it doesn't penetrate- it probably won't get rid of it by itself. It may suppress it to the point that your bodys defenses will kill it off.


----------



## Puddles (Oct 1, 2009)

Happens to me a lot. Just dry skin that peels off. Sometimes it cracks, pusses a little, and hurts, but if you wash your feet, put on some lotion and a clean pair of cotton socks, it'll handle itself. Careful not to let your feet dry out too much, but avoid getting them wet. Really, stay up on a good moisturizer and you're cured.


----------



## angelenesdreams (Oct 21, 2009)

put Vicks VapoRub on the affected area. it contains thymol and eucalyptol, along with other herbal oils that appear to fight fungus on skin and nails.


----------



## WapatoGreyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Puddles said:


> Happens to me a lot. Just dry skin that peels off. Sometimes it cracks, pusses a little, and hurts, but if you wash your feet, put on some lotion and a clean pair of cotton socks, it'll handle itself. Careful not to let your feet dry out too much, but avoid getting them wet. Really, stay up on a good moisturizer and you're cured.


 
Yeah. I get this from time-to-time. It's never itchy, just sometimes painful because it gets kind of raw.. but I've noticed clean feet that stay away from sweaty or otherwise wet socks don't get this problem, at least with my own feetsies

so maybe be aware if your feet are too sweaty, or if your shoes leak and socks are always wet or something, it might be related to those things.


----------



## Pr0ta90n15t (Mar 28, 2011)

Had this before, during and after iraq, would come and go. Doc always said piss on it.
Gross habit but every shower before soaping up I pee on my feet. Haven't had much issue since coming back 2 years ago.
Golden showers.


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 31, 2011)

for me its a funny thought to try to cure this crap, if you are a full time traveller. not only do you need to cure your feet, but also clean your shoes and socks, untill it clears up. I have had this for years now, and honestly just gotten used to it. It kind of sucks knowing that I give it to whoever I share showers with, but I know if I go through the trouble to clear it up, another week after without changing my socks or shoes I will have it again. I always carry around tons of socks, so its easy enough to have freshies on hand, but the shoes are the problem. its not everyday I can clean them in such a good way, and have time for them to dry before I want to wear them again.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Mar 31, 2011)

The best cure for this is to find a tropical beach with cheap beer, then throw away your boots and go barefoot. The sun, sand and salt will kill the crud while the beer takes care of the itching.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)

Wash yo' feet nigga!


----------



## outskirts (Mar 31, 2011)

Prevention is the best way to deal with these foot problems.
Always carry an extra pair of shoes and treat the insides of both pairs of your shoes with tea tree oil, antifungal spray, or
whatever you prefer. Don't keep your feet in saturated boots all damn day, let your feet air out for a while before
changing socks and boots. Always make sure you have fresh socks on hand to change into, socks are not that hard to
handwash and dry. Keeping toenails clipped helps too, fungus likes to hang out there and ingrown nails can get infected. 
A cheap pair of rubber flipflops will help prevent you from picking up fungus in questionable
bathing places. Also if your concerned with blisters, have a few bandaids on hand if you feel a blister starting.
Both flipflops and bandaids weigh practically nothing and will save you a lot of foot trouble.

I grew up watching my grandfather suffer from the aftermath of the trenchfoot he got in WWII, that and I have
my own foot issues due to having had frostbite. So yeah, I'm a little more vigilant about my feet than most.


----------

